# 3 Year Old Male Golden in West Virginia



## Uncle Ralph (Feb 3, 2017)

Does Doug look like he has short legs to y'all? Or is it just the angle of the pic? AT 82 pounds, he's a big boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

May be angle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It's the angle of the photo. If you take the photo from above, the legs will look shorter.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think he is a handsome boy and would make a very nice Valentine's Day gift. Hmm, I wonder where exactly Beckley, WV is . . .


----------

